# Best New Car Accessories Buyers Guide



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Look at all the air freshener accessories!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

While most items on the list are a little silly, I have grown to love my LiPoly jump starter. 

My fault naturally - I didn't wire my dash cam correctly and was discharging my battery while parked. However, even since I resolved that issue I have used it to jump a coworker's bike; being so small and cheap these days it really should be standard practice to have.


----------

